# Uber ,lyft rates



## juanf1990 (Dec 14, 2017)

Does anyone know Where the uber/lyft rate is the highest? New Jersey or Westchester County? And what are the rates per mile for both? Please and thank you


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

juanf1990 said:


> Does anyone know Where the uber/lyft rate is the highest? New Jersey or Westchester County? And what are the rates per mile for both? Please and thank you


NYC has the highest rates but you need a TLC plate and commercial passenger insurance (what taxis need) so your paying a lot more in costs.

It doesn't really compare well because of that.


----------



## juanf1990 (Dec 14, 2017)

You right but I was wondering where is better to make money between New Jersey and Westchester County


----------

